# Advice from Hymer



## 109178 (Jan 12, 2008)

With reference to my tyre presure. Hymer sent me this email.
We refer to your request dated 12.02.08.
You should fill up the tyres Michelin 215/70/R 15 C with 5,5bar.
You should also take the valves which are recommended from MICHELIN.

We hope, we were able to help you and wish you always a good and safety journey.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen/ yours sincerely 
Being new, this seems a bit on the high side.
Hymer is a 1996 B544, what do you think?
Regards Julie


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Hymer and tyre pressures*

Hi

Phone Michelin on 01782 402000 and ask for the technical man. He will want to know your actual axle weights.

5.5 is about 80psi - I used to run at that, but now run at nearer 70 psi.

Russell


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

5.5 bar is the "default" pressure, on the sticker, that is fitted to Ducatos. (I assume you are on a Fiat base). That's what is said on mine. Michelin gave me specific recommendations which were much lower. As Russell says, that is of the order of 80 psi. I run much lower than this - around 60psi). (But then again, I'm lighter than Russell!!). The lower pressures have given a nicer, more stable, smoother ride. Michelin are very helpful. As Russell says - give them a ring, or email. To get the best recommendation, you will ideally need your actual all up weight, and your individual axle weights, which if you don't already know them, you can get for about a tenner at your local weighbridge. If you don't know where one is, then Trading Standards usually have a list.

Rick


----------



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

I have a 584 and run at 60 psi, with air ride at about 30 psi,relatively smooth and quiet. Hope this is helpful.
It is a bit of trial and error, try reducing about 10 psi, try it and see what it feels like, but don't go much lower than 55-60 psi


----------

